
U.S. Says Chinese Hackers Stole Trade Secrets, Sought Virus Data - jbegley
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-21/u-s-accuses-chinese-hackers-of-stealing-virus-trade-secrets
======
nwmcsween
Quit hiring incompetent people to secure research data.

